# Bizarre/Amusing videos on YouTube?



## Impulse-8 (Dec 23, 2016)

These five are my latest discoveries:

1. By Hyper





2. By Kmlkmljkl





3. By Hyper





4. By Constant Throwing





5. By Weeaboo Trash





*Furry-related 'cuz Falco from Starfox is in one of these.
-More below...


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 23, 2016)

1




2


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm glad I don't eat ribs with that dude.


----------



## Jarren (Dec 23, 2016)

A relic from ancient Youtube. The original has, for some reason, been long deleted. I think I first came across this back in 2006 or something like that.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 23, 2016)

Jarren said:


> A relic from ancient Youtube. The original has, for some reason, been long deleted. I think I first came across this back in 2006 or something like that.


Why


----------



## Royn (Dec 23, 2016)

See why that got deleted... That guy has horrible ugly plaque!  Eeww!


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)

Not quite as amusing as it is bizarre.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Karatine (Dec 24, 2016)

Spoiler: *Random Explosion*


----------



## stimpy (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Dec 24, 2016)

Pack of aggressive migrant workers committing zebracide.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 1, 2017)

So, I just found this on YT:






Wow.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

The Bob Ross Video Game!!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The Bob Ross Video Game!!


Thank you for showing me this masterpiece.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 1, 2017)

Jarren said:


> A relic from ancient Youtube. The original has, for some reason, been long deleted. I think I first came across this back in 2006 or something like that.


This is from an animator named Cyriak.
www.youtube.com: cyriak


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Thank you for showing me this masterpiece.


You're welcome! !


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll just leave this here, too.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 3, 2017)

It's replies like these that make me love creating random threads like this.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 3, 2017)

Come to think of it, this thread should go in Video & Link Share.  Moving.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh, dear. Piemations.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>


Hilarious! !!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2017)

Gets me every time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Gets me every time.


Classic!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 7, 2017)

Goooood gravy


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 9, 2017)

What is this black magic?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 14, 2017)

There ain't no rest for the nebbishly wicked.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2017)

Utterly bizarre, hilarious, oddly amusing and yet, oh so damn sad and pathetic at the same time.


----------



## NocturneFox! (Jan 14, 2017)

Nothing like this..


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2017)

Soo... this exists xP


----------



## Sagt (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 14, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I'm sorry.


I don't know why I like this.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 15, 2017)

i used to play this nightly at full volume on the TV display wall at work right after closing. T'was my end-of-the-day victory theme.



nerdbat said:


> Pack of aggressive migrant workers committing zebracide.


i may be late to the party but this shit triggers my ASMR senses something fieeeeeeeeeeeerce!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I'm sorry.


I like the storyline xp


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 15, 2017)

NocturneFox! said:


> Nothing like this..


I clicked to watch it on youtube, cancelled it half-way through (because honestly I don't want to watch that...), and now it's permanently stuck in my recommended with the worst possible thumbnail. Damn youtube, seriously...


----------



## NocturneFox! (Jan 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I clicked to watch it on youtube, cancelled it half-way through (because honestly I don't want to watch that...), and now it's permanently stuck in my recommended with the worst possible thumbnail. Damn youtube, seriously...


at least you dont have in the recommended list a video whit the thumbnail of spongebob showing his butthole ._.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 28, 2017)

Of course, there's this classic.


----------



## pidge (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2017)

It's an old announcement thing, but I kinda like the video.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Eh. Kids don't ever have time for video games these days


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Eh. Kids don't ever have time for video games these days


Didn't you already post a comment like that? I swear I saw it before.






Also, relevant.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Didn't you already post a comment like that? I swear I saw it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe our eyes are playing tricks on each other


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Maybe our eyes are playing tricks on each other


"Good stuff."


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Good stuff.



Well not really. We need our eyes to see and hear things


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Well not really. We need our eyes to see and hear things


That was a reference to the last video I posted.

"Now's not the best time. No way, not now."


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> That was a reference to the last video I posted.
> 
> Now's not the best time. No way, not now.



But without our eyes how would you expect to see or hear anything?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But without our eyes how would you expect to see or hear anything?


"I KNOW, YOU TOLD ME!"


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> "I KNOW, YOU TOLD ME!"



I mean I suppose you could eat with your mouth if you tried hard enough...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I mean I suppose you could eat with your mouth if you tried hard enough...


What are we talking about?

I'm bored.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> What are we talking about?
> 
> I'm bored.



Well I thought I was trying to tell you why certain organs are more important than others

For example: Swallong with your nose is healthier because the mucus in your nose protects your food from germs
It's why I do it


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>



I don't get it?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 1, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


I have now become Ascended, thanks to dank memes and ear-rape torture scenes.

Yeeee.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Feb 1, 2017)

Prubebleh th3 m0hst g0ddest most movie I"Ve evr s33n


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Feb 5, 2017)

My god, I found more gravy


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 5, 2017)

Karatine said:


> My god, I found more gravy


I don't know what I just saw, but I'm pretty sure it was fantastic.


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 7, 2017)

I saw this on Cops last night and I just had to find it on Youtube so I could see the comments lol


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's a simple one.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 8, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Dude...
You trying to Take Me On, man?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 8, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Dude...
> You trying to Take Me On, man?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 8, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


----------



## Sagt (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lcs said:


>


Plot twist of the century.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 8, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 8, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 8, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 8, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


No.

You ear-rapist.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 9, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I'm sorry.


See that reminded me of this





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=676991395766929
			




And this


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's a longer one, goes over five minutes.
Still worth the watch, I'd say. For how..."amazing" this Skyrim mod can be.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hyah.


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 12, 2017)

MrrMiddyNight said:


>


My newest nightmare of the week.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 13, 2017)

Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 13, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful.


Is this why they make helicopters explode on impact in every other game?

I never played Planetside 2, looks interesting.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 13, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Is this why they make helicopters explode on impact in every other game?
> 
> I never played Planetside 2, looks interesting.


It is xP
The video is so much sweeter when you know how annoying those little tanks can be.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 14, 2017)

This is the greatest theme song of All Time.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 14, 2017)

This, too.


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 15, 2017)

Better name for this song would be ''I love my daddy''.




I hope this doesn't violate community guidelines for being anime or something. ;p
(Lyrics contain anthropomorphic furries, literally)


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Watch him rollin, watch him go
He be rollin down the street, he be rollin to the beat


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Watch him rollin, watch him go
> He be rollin down the street, he be rollin to the beat


Word.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Word.


??


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Please no dank memes


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Please no dank memes


Too late.
Someone already put up a "Thomas the Dank Engine" video weeks ago.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Too late.
> Someone already put up a "Thomas the Dank Engine" video weeks ago.


Did you like yiff comment simulator?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Did you like yiff comment simulator?


Didn't see it yet, will do so later.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Didn't see it yet, will do so later.


Watch all of them very funny.


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 15, 2017)

They indeed are very funny. Laughed my ass off.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Feb 15, 2017)

If you didn't know, this is how videogames are made.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Diretooth (Feb 15, 2017)

Four words: Play Pals Genital Jousting.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2017)

MrrMiddyNight said:


> Better name for this song would be ''I love my daddy''.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Watermelon, potatoes.

Sword Boy is my favorite anime character.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


>


Sometimes, the artists of the furry community can make some truly incredible content.

And then, you look at this shit.

The RPs are just the worst thing ever.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 16, 2017)

Does anybody remember this legend?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 16, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Does anybody remember this legend?


Of course, he's a classic.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

My initial introduction to YTP


----------



## Alex K (Feb 16, 2017)

My wife was a bodybuilder and she use to be able to lift up to 200k!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> My initial introduction to YTP


You like YTPs?
Don't answer that


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 18, 2017)

Karatine said:


> You like YTPs?
> Don't answer that


Payne in the butt!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>


I was wondering when the bizarre part was gonna happen.
And when it did...

Oh, my.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 18, 2017)

No other words.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Hyah.


Thank you for this. My life is complete.


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

well i once saw a guy stick his dick in a toaster to see what would happen that was pretty amusing


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 19, 2017)

A classic.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> A classic.


Yesss, Criken is fantastic


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't recall if this is already on here, but here's one.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 21, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I don't recall if this is already on here, but here's one.


ya, cuz it's stale asf


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ya, cuz it's stale asf


You mean like uploading multiple "This guy moaned" and Filthy Frank "Hilarious and Original" videos?
Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 21, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> You mean like uploading multiple "This guy moaned" and Filthy Frank "Hilarious and Original" videos?
> Yeah, I agree.


stil more pussi than u'll evr git, m987654321


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> stil more pussi than u'll evr git, m987654321


No doubt about it.

That man is a sex magnet.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 21, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> No doubt about it.
> 
> That man is a sex magnet.


hue, did u jus cal urself a fagot??? heuhuehue


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> hue, did u jus cal urself a fagot??? heuhuehue


Hue.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

A story about love


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Feb 25, 2017)

JOE CHIEF!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 25, 2017)

Karatine said:


> JOE CHIEF!


That is a beautiful masterpiece.

Bang bang bang.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Here'a a thing.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## xaliceonfire (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Mar 1, 2017)

I've posted this elsewhere, but might as well do it again here


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 4, 2017)

The true magic begins at the 1:50 mark.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 8, 2017)

Don't think I put this one on here. I loved watching this years ago.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2017)

I got one!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 9, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


>


Are you Mr. Lizard?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I got one!


I feel wiser already.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I feel wiser already.


I loved your dark brotherhood one! xDDD


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I loved your dark brotherhood one! xDDD


Thank Sorenova for that one, the UK Queen of Shitposting.
Or did you mean the older Novajam one?

I'd say the King would be Kmlkmljkl.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm running out of ideas xP


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Thank Sorenova for that one, the Queen of Shitposting.
> 
> I'd say the King would be Kmlkmljkl.


I'm not sure if you saw this one of not.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2017)

This one just makes me giggle a bit since I'm Canadian. xDD


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 9, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


That's as if YouTube just captured on film a dream I once had.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Mar 9, 2017)

Okay, one more


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 11, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I'm not sure if you saw this one of not.


I did, but I never saw the Spider one.
Fascinating.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Yvvki (Mar 11, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I did, but I never saw the Spider one.
> Fascinating.


That spider one is just...  xDDD So great.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Everyone has probably already seen it but i'm bringing it back for nostalgia.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Everyone has probably already seen it but i'm bringing it back for nostalgia.


I have not, actually. Let me take a look.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Everyone has probably already seen it but i'm bringing it back for nostalgia.


RIP, Kitty0706 
That was a sad day learning he died


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I have not, actually. Let me take a look.


humor hasn't aged too well for the most part.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 11, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> humor hasn't aged too well for the most part.


You sure? I was amused and entertained by it for the most part.

Like a constant rush of blood to the head.


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 11, 2017)

Anyone ever heard of Llamas With Hats?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 11, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Anyone ever heard of Llamas With Hats?


Yes, sir.
It's why you'll never see me near a llama.


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 11, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Okay, one more


I love that one, I remember my best friend was the one that showed it to me.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 12, 2017)

This is an _*HOUR*_ of someone talking about ONE single Garfield comic strip.
Just put this on the background and laugh.




Also, just watch this


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 12, 2017)

I saw this yesterday and watched it over 30 times since then. *If you have not watched the force awakens it does have spoilers*!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 14, 2017)

Beware of imminent bass boost.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 14, 2017)

Not much else to say...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 14, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Not much else to say...


I am BLOWN AWAY by that video.
It was a real GAS of a time.
Something about it REEKS of quality.

Yes.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## modfox (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 15, 2017)

modfox said:


>


On a scale of "Chill" and "Absolutely Terrified", I am "Super-Spooked".


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## modfox (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Yvvki (Mar 16, 2017)

modfox said:


>


----------



## Karatine (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Using Spongebob clips is almost cheating


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## OtterScience (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 19, 2017)

OtterScience said:


>


I...
That might just be the strangest video in this entire thread. Rivaled by the Cool 3D ones.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## OtterScience (Mar 19, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I...
> That might just be the strangest video in this entire thread. Rivaled by the Cool 3D ones.



YISSSSSSHHH ME WIIIIIIINS DDDDD

Nah, awesome super weird videos you got here ~


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


>


I need to scatter this video's ashes to the heartless sea.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I need to scatter this video's ashes to the heartless sea.


It will remain it will exist there will always be a culmination of this horror.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> It will remain it will exist there will always be a culmination of this horror.


You feel it too, don't you?
This "phantom pain".


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 20, 2017)

Karatine said:


>


My n'wah.


----------



## OtterScience (Mar 20, 2017)

I haven't seen this posted, I think. It creeped me out so hard I could barely finish it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Mar 22, 2017)

An oldie...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> An oldie...


That takes me back to the olden days of YouTube. In 2007, with lots of amateur flash animations, Super Mario, and old edited videos (As that's what I mostly saw on my earlier days there).
Like this one.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2017)

You're welcome. :v


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> You're welcome. :v


What...What did you show me?

I am genuinely confused.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> What...What did you show me?



Something that will scare you for life. Here's another one.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Something that will scare you for life. Here's another one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2017)

Now you've seen everything on the Internet, your life is now complete.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

So, I found this today.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

And this.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 26, 2017)

So, apparently, BOTW is a really good game.
I wouldn't know as I have neither the Wii U or Switch for it.

But this video helps.




I'd have to say A Link to the Past on the GBA is my favorite Zelda game so far.

Zelda 2 and Twilight Princess were also fun, as was Ocarina of Time (When I last played it a long time ago).


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 26, 2017)

Never played Silent Hill? These are the games in a nutshell.




Seriously, though, check them out. SH3 is my favorite.
...On their original platforms, not on the HD Collection.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 28, 2017)

I was never this lucky in the older games.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm fond of this


----------



## Sagt (Mar 28, 2017)

Found this nonsense a while ago.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Why.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't know.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 31, 2017)

Viewer discretion is advised.
But I think that's a given for all of Egoraptor's work.




I don't even remember this one.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 1, 2017)

This is perhaps the biggest surprise of today.




Never have I felt so confused, discomforted, and entertained at the same time.
Until now.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


Nice work, Talking Hat.


----------



## Royn (Apr 1, 2017)

The most bizarre and amusing thing ever saw isnt on youtube, it IS youtube.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 1, 2017)

Royn said:


> The most bizarre and amusing thing ever saw isnt on youtube, it IS youtube.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 2, 2017)

Is it possible to catch Autism? Because I think this gave it to me.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Is it possible to catch Autism? Because I think this just gave me it.


I haven't watched Markiplier's stuff outside of one LP he made a few years ago.

Perhaps that was the best choice.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 2, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I haven't watched Markiplier's stuff outside of one LP he made a few years ago.
> 
> Perhaps that was the best choice.


I think you made the right choice. 

And then there is this:






Well I think I've had just about enough Internet today yes sir.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 3, 2017)

It's like a mix of Mortal Kombat with the 2012 election. It's dated now, but holy shit, the political satire is so well done. For anybody who's enjoys political humor I'd highly recommend watching it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2017)

Be honest, we've all thought it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

I've never been so proud to be an American.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Be honest, we've all thought it.



"It's time to kill the Canadians."
Well, that wasn't my first thought, but okay...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 4, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I've never been so proud to be an American.






Byotiful.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 4, 2017)

That's some avant-garde shit right there, especially the soundtracks used in the second and third game.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 7, 2017)

I always kept CJ in shape during my playthroughs. Never knew there were unique lines for if you didn't.


----------



## YukineAlterma (Apr 7, 2017)

I can't even x3


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 9, 2017)

The chub strikes again.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 11, 2017)

Might as well put this here, if I haven't already.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 11, 2017)

Skip to 0:39


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 13, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Skip to 0:39


Cyber 8.
Oh, dear. I'm terrified just to look at it.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 13, 2017)

Warning: Crunkness ahead.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 16, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


So, this is that Jojo show I've heard so much about.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 16, 2017)

Meatball.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> So, this is that Jojo show I've heard so much about.


That is the pinnacle of Jojo


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2017)

Pretty much any ATHF clip falls under this category.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2017)

One of my personal favorites.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 22, 2017)

At this point, I'm hoping I'm not reposting old links on this thread.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 23, 2017)

21 minutes of baby haunting espionage, spy cannibalism, and banana fisting.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 25, 2017)

It's an important question.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 27, 2017)

Lcs said:


>


No.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 27, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> No.


Yes.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 27, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


>


A Seinfeld-inspired Doom mod.
Between the other videos on this thread, I can now say I've seen everything.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 27, 2017)

Human Giraffe.

Scalebound was also cancelled.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 28, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


>



That ain't got shit on this


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 28, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That ain't got shit on this


This is great.

Hearing "I Sawed the Demons" in Tim Allen grunts was even better.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 30, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


You might enjoy this


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


Damn it, I recall loving that particular video.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 30, 2017)

He was my favorite character in Brawl. For some reason.
Rivaled by Link, whose always been my favorite.


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 4, 2017)

Most bizarre thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 4, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Most bizarre thing I have ever seen.


Three seconds in, I'm already terrified.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 4, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Three seconds in, I'm already terrified.


7:00 - 7:34 is the scariest part.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 7, 2017)

Here's 33 seconds of bird.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 7, 2017)

David OReilly - Heaven's Countryland Part 1 of Childhood story of Kim Jong Un


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 7, 2017)

Inb4 the pizza is agressive


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 8, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> David OReilly - Heaven's Countryland Part 1 of Childhood story of Kim Jong Un


So, that exists.
Oh.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2017)

Introducing Simon Cowell, the "Wonder Dog".






Surprised no one has posted this yet.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 9, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Really?! There's 16 pages in this thread, and nobody has mentioned this yet???
> Or this???


I recall the first one only from one of Kmlkmljkl's videos, and the second one, I think, while seeing Tim and Eric stuff.
Again, encouraged by Kml.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Introducing Simon Cowell, the "Wonder Dog".
> Surprised no one has posted this yet.


I have never seen these before.

Four minutes well spent.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SniperCoon2882 (May 11, 2017)

i have no idea if this has been posted yet, but here's my contribution


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 11, 2017)

SniperCoon2882 said:


> i have no idea if this has been posted yet, but here's my contribution


Do you like to party?


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (May 12, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Do you like to party?


I like to party with my boyfriend


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2017)

SniperCoon2882 said:


> I like to party with my boyfriend


That's so gay.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## SniperCoon2882 (May 13, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's so gay.



Very.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2017)

I think I found hand farting Jesus guyz.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2017)

This feels relevant enough to share. Lol, I'm in Hell.


----------



## TayMalerei (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 15, 2017)

I have no idea.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2017)

Funny stuff. Appears to be a mash up of various episodes.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (May 15, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Funny stuff. Appears to be a mash up of various episodes.





Impulse-8 said:


> I have no idea.


I wonder if this series of videos was made at a point in that Youtuber's life where he just felt the only way he could solve his problems was to smash them to pieces.

Also rip whoever has to pay for the new cereal bowls.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 16, 2017)

It's burning up.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 17, 2017)

The return of Ultracop.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 20, 2017)

Da fuk???


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 24, 2017)

Well, then.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 24, 2017)

Aww.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 24, 2017)

CHEEEEEEEESECAAAAAAAAAKE!!!


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> CHEEEEEEEESECAAAAAAAAAKE!!!


11/10 Too swood for me.
My mind has been urkled.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 24, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> 11/10 Too swood for me.
> My mind has been urkled.


You got caught in the gale force winds of hurricane Urkle!


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 25, 2017)

Ow.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Alstren (May 27, 2017)

Such a majestic creature.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 28, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Such a majestic creature.


This is great.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Alstren (May 28, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>



Wow 4 player podcast its been years, are they even still around?


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 28, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Wow 4 player podcast its been years, are they even still around?


Seems like they are. Their channel is still on YouTube, with videos on the latest games averaging between 1k-2k views (With some exceptions).
www.youtube.com: 4Player Network


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 28, 2017)

The first 4Player Podcast video I ever saw, mostly due to Condemned 2.





One of my favorites.


----------



## Alstren (May 28, 2017)

Omg I remember being in the chat for the bear.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 29, 2017)

The later parts are golden.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow.


I don't know who I am when I watch their videos.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 2, 2017)

It's like my mind goes...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## DexterCat (Jun 2, 2017)

Just a few of my favorites


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 2, 2017)

DexterCat said:


> Just a few of my favorites


I lost some sanity from watching that.

So, this is what being an Amnesia character feels like.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I don't know who I am when I watch their videos.


I'm not even sure they do.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## DexterCat (Jun 2, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I lost some sanity from watching that.
> 
> So, this is what being an Amnesia character feels like.



must be


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 3, 2017)

Oh my god...


----------



## Amiir (Jun 3, 2017)

Ahhh a true classic


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 3, 2017)

Something to wave off the insanity.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh my god...


NO.
NOT THAT ONE. PLEASE.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

Desert Rain Frog videos are amusing.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 6, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Desert Rain Frog videos are amusing.


Yeee.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not what you think, yet exactly what you expect.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


It seems I need to meet my daily funny videos quota to keep up with you, the problem is I removed most of my favorite funny videos and don't save them like I used to.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

THIS IS MY HYPE !!!!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 13, 2017)

hmm-mm, fursuiter stuff always makes smile all big and goofy.......like


----------



## Sagt (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

Lcs said:


>


its gorgeous


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

just in case no one has seen ME ME ME, i highly recommend it...but fyi its sexual. (its one of my favorite though...this and the other one GIRL).


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 14, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> just in case no one has seen ME ME ME, i highly recommend it...but fyi its sexual. (its one of my favorite though...this and the other one GIRL).


More bizarre than amusing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm probably a bad person for laughing at this, but XD


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm probably a bad person for laughing at this, but XD


that reminds me of the Interstellar Docking Scene parodies XD




just play both videos at the same time and mute the squirrel video.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


OMFG ITS WONDERFUL!!! fun fact, i have an 86 hatchback.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## MsRavage (Jun 14, 2017)

how bad is it i laughed intensely with old people falling...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 14, 2017)

Naughty word inbound, discretion advised.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 14, 2017)

-AlphaLupi said:


>


Something about this reminds me of Crackbone, only less aggressive.




Over 10 years, can't believe I never saw it.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 15, 2017)

Lcs said:


>


That was beautiful.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 17, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> how bad is it i laughed intensely with old people falling...


If it makes you feel any better, I did too. I, too, hope I can one day bring youngins happiness when I am a geriatric old fart!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 18, 2017)

Your never to old to enjoy good music.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 21, 2017)

Such nostalgia.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Such nostalgia.


I miss his NAHSON! videos.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

There's always the "Perfect Guide to Holiday Etiquette".


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 21, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I miss his NAHSON! videos.


I TOO LIKE TO SPEAK LOUDLY WHEN I AM COMPASSIONATE ABOUT SOMETHING! But I only just found the guy and thought his commentay was entertaining. Especially when he said they all look like Power Ranger, which was the initial impression I got when first playing the game back in 95.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I TOO LIKE TO SPEAK LOUDLY WHEN I AM COMPASSIONATE ABOUT SOMETHING! But I only just found the guy and thought his commentay was entertaining. Especially when he said they all look like Power Ranger, which was the initial impression I got when first playing the game back in 95.


The "NAHSON!" videos Dashie made were usually him making short abridged, over exaggerated dubs of cartoons or anime. Like this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh, well, that explains that then.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 22, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


Oh my God! Someone made a dub of this!?!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 22, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Oh my God! Someone made a dub of this!?!


Yeh.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 22, 2017)

I found this, but it has mature themes so spoiler.



Spoiler


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 22, 2017)

How rude.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 22, 2017)

Why isn't there the DHMIS series?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 22, 2017)

How to use the bathroom with class.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 22, 2017)

There's this little gem right here:




By the way that's action star Jason Statham dancing in the Tarzan underwear in the background.


----------



## DzahnDragon (Jun 23, 2017)

Bwahaha! I used to collect crazy Youtube videos once upon a time. Here's an old favorite:


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 23, 2017)

A little more serious than usual.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 23, 2017)

Something a dragonball Z fan might understand.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 24, 2017)

*> seizure warning <*


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 24, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Something a dragonball Z fan might understand.


Spamming that Instant Transmission.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 24, 2017)

why


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## MsRavage (Jun 26, 2017)

oh boy from kodocha, an older anime....but someone mentioned they were from texas and i quickly thought of this


----------



## Sagt (Jun 26, 2017)

Starts getting interesting at 0:45


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 28, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> oh boy from kodocha, an older anime....but someone mentioned they were from texas and i quickly thought of this


That was fucking magical, man.
It's hidden gold like this that makes me glad I made this thread.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 28, 2017)

LOL that dance used to be so popular. Im glad i gave you a magical gem


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Titanic-Wyvern (Jun 30, 2017)

This entire video in a nutshell. It's been like a year since I discovered it and it still makes me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 2, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


>


Not yet, Snake.
It's not over yet.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 2, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Not yet, Snake.
> It's not over yet.


Shut up, Crabacon!
I'm trying to extract Kojima!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 2, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Shut up, Crabacon!
> I'm trying to extract Kojima!


Kojima is God.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 2, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Kojima is God.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 2, 2017)

Well, well, well.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 3, 2017)

Dem Turks


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm surprised I haven't posted this here yet.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 3, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Dem Turks


They spelled "Best" wrong.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 6, 2017)

It's back, it's finally back!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 6, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's back, it's finally back!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's a thing.
Beware of sudden loud noises.


----------



## Notkastar (Jul 6, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 6, 2017)

Notkastar said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


That reminds me of the dancing here, for some reason.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sure.


----------



## Sivath (Jul 6, 2017)

Basically everything on this channel.
*WATCH AT YOUR OWN RISK!!
I cannot provide therapy or bleach.





*


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Notkastar (Jul 8, 2017)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 10, 2017)

watch it with your eyes closed


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 17, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


Have some more chicken.
Have some more pie.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Scales42 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## artisticKitsune (Jul 19, 2017)

I have more but I gotta find them first lmao


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 23, 2017)

Does this count?


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 23, 2017)

This is the one of the strangest cartoons I have seen, also I star in this video.


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 23, 2017)

I have seen shit lol XD


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 26, 2017)

This is a harmless commercial.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 26, 2017)

This is a normal bird.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 26, 2017)

This is a fierce Pierce.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 27, 2017)

Numerous naggers ahead.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Jul 28, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


My ears


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 28, 2017)

And now, let's take a moment to kick back, relax and enjoy the soothing sounds of Saturn. It's up to something, I just know it. >_>


----------



## Sagt (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 28, 2017)

Lcs said:


>


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Tomin (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm surprised that no one posted this:


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't care who you are, watching shit like this is fucking cool. I can't even explain how the laws of physics work (well kinda) around 2:40 - it's... Hypnotic.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 1, 2017)

Michael Myers X: No Country for Old Memes.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 2, 2017)

The most beautiful piece of nonsense I've seen today.


----------



## modfox (Aug 2, 2017)

Wild-Fantasy-Run said:


> Does this count?


i didnt see any anthros in it so i persume you voice acted?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 7, 2017)

Feminist Theatre! It's a thing!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 13, 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 16, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>



OMG, I literally just watched this like 20 minutes ago. XD
Anyways, here is my contribution:




This guy is amazing!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 16, 2017)

the future.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 17, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> the future.


Is this that famous Second Life game I heard so much about?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 17, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> Is this that famous Second Life game I heard so much about?


no its a strange VR game called VRchat




some of the VR social games have very amusing videos.
Second life is making their own VR game which maybe superior then VRchat


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 17, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> no its a strange VR game called VRchat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was incredible to watch.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 19, 2017)

I came across this Xd
they have these silly classes.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 21, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


>


I made the same face as your avatar when I watched it.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Aug 24, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


OK this just made my day better


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 24, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> OK this just made my day better


I need a Spongebob anime in my life.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 30, 2017)

The origins of pingas.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 30, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> The origins of pingas.


Wow. Just wow. All i hear is, "Snoo **PAUSE** pingas **PAUSE** usual, i see."
YouTube Poop has ruined me...again. This is exactly why i can't ever watch an episode of 'My Little Pony' again. All i hear are samples from poops and shitposts.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 30, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


That's pretty good, but how about *this?*


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 31, 2017)

Lcs said:


>


Muda.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 31, 2017)

Lol eating dick balloon.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lol eating dick balloon.


I don't know how I feel about that, but I watched it, anyways.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 31, 2017)

*ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 1, 2017)

Spoiler






Impulse-8 said:


> I don't know how I feel about that, but I watched it, anyways.


A natural response would be aroused. :v


The only type of commercials worth watching.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 2, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>


Everyone loves explosions. Humans, Nature, even the Universe.

I was gonna type "This is why we should build Vaults from Fallout", but then I saw the last explosion.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 5, 2017)

This starts out silly and cute, and I'm sure many artists can reflect off of it.

The ending is subtle, but oh man is it morbid.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 9, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


I think he owns like a whole mountain so can do such things also thats not a toy that hes using


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 10, 2017)

The new Magic School Bus is looking good.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


The last time I heard that song was at my last furcon. It was played so many times over it has lost all meaning,


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 10, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


The perfect song doesn't exist-
(That cover is better than the original song!)


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Sep 11, 2017)

It hurts.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 12, 2017)

Viewer dankscretion is advised.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Iovic (Sep 14, 2017)

SpaceX plays KSP in real life.


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 14, 2017)

I AM CHRISTIAN WESTON CHANDLER! SO GET IT THROUGH YOUR FUCKING SKULL! YOU DAMN MOCKING BASTARD! GET IT RIGHT! IM CHRISTIAN WESTON CHANDELR!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 14, 2017)

Not exactly "amusing" but my experience with these things was pretty "bizarre".






i decided to work on some art and comics today with some classic Vinesauce and get to scribblin' when i heard this gem. Years and years of repressed childhood nightmares came flooding back and i literally went into panic mode a brief moment. These mother fuckers haunted my every waking moment when i was a little kid. While growing up in Japan, my grandma mailed me VHS recordings of Sesame Street so i had some semblance of an American child's upbringing. Somewhere among the hours of muppets, numbers and ABCs, this segment was shown. i watched those recordings all the time as a wee babby so every time this segment came on, i'd run and hide. The music haunted my nightmares and the image of the Yip-yips themselves terrified me. The VCR used to record the episodes and the quality of the VHS tape were absolute shit so the song and visuals were served with a side order of VHS static, pitch shifts, skips and general audio fuckery.

Fuck these Yip-yip bastards and fuck the designer of these puppets! How the hell did these things make it through test screenings!? Nobody who grew up watching Sesame Street liked these thing. Every kid i knew growing up were just as terrified of them as i was!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 14, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Not exactly "amusing" but my experience with these things was pretty "bizarre".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those things' mouths look like they could engulf an entire planet.

I barely watched anything related to Sesame Street in my childhood, so I did not have the pleasure of seeing these things firsthand. I was more frightened by the likes of Chucky the Nightmare-Fuel Doll.

Yip.


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 14, 2017)

A rather unusual commercal from France for a perfume for men. I don't care what anyone says, I believe this to be a work of art!




Rough translation:


> Selfish! you're just a selfish! You know very well that, at the track, I follow you like a dog.
> You beware that one day soon, I'll steal your perfume to finally take your place, selfish! AHAHAHAHAHAH!!
> (For men)


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 17, 2017)

The testosterone levels have never been so low and so high at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 18, 2017)

Still relevant for most situations today.


----------



## real time strategist (Sep 19, 2017)

I found this yesterday morning in my recommended, so that's a thing.








He also has a weird obsession over shrek for some reason.




there's also this


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 20, 2017)

This one has popped from Red means record


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 25, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


If I could like this twice, I would.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 5, 2017)

My life...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> My life...


My life.


----------



## Karatine (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Saga (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 7, 2017)

Literally anything Cyriak makes is very bizarre but funny. Though my favorite is:


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Rant (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, here's an interesting one.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 11, 2017)

The power of the placebo effect, filmed in excellent detail.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 12, 2017)

Here's a 6-minute review on a game I never played before, but this guy makes it look so enticing to.




In his special way.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Ginza (Oct 12, 2017)

This entertains me greatly


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's a fun guy: Vegan Black Metal Chef!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 14, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155017099158106


----------



## Saga (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Oct 18, 2017)

Well, it's definitely bizarre.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 20, 2017)

I can't believe this exists.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Just your average/not your average post.
With military training.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Oct 22, 2017)

I've watched this twice and still don't understand.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2017)

Fjord Frost: I'm Gay. Album, coming soon.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


>


Someone should make a meme where he explodes at the ead.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Someone should make a meme where he explodes at the ead.


That sounds very Nihonium.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2017)

I wish I could like that more than once. LMFAO!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 28, 2017)

Warning: This video is not for the faint of heart (that love Mountain Dew).


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Beaknose (Oct 30, 2017)

How about a guy who uses a cow skull as an instrument.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Basi~ (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1986701714921083


----------



## GigaBit (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 5, 2017)

One of the best cries ever.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 5, 2017)

9 minutes of dubbed goodness.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 6, 2017)

The meme phone is here but is it worth 900 billion dollars and how will it affect humanity!?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 17, 2017)

those are some expensive reindeers.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 18, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>


OMG YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


>



i would watch a movie of this.

then wait for it to be parodied in a non-sexual doujinshi on Toranoana.


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

I laughed alot while watching this:






There are lots of angry pixies in this big piece of metal


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 20, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


>


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 21, 2017)

I never get tired of these. Here's the latest:


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Nov 22, 2017)

from my favorite musician who also sometimes shitposts on the internet...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## closetcutie (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 23, 2017)

closetcutie said:


>


Dang it, that’s too cute and impressive not to like.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2017)

>Browse cute kitten videos
>Browse some more
>See a video on German innovations during the 2nd World War
>Find this gem




>Laugh my ass off


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2017)

I've always wanted a machine gun cat.


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 28, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


>



thanks alot, you got me binge listening to Cosmo Sheldrake xD

odd video indead though, great song in my opinion
now I will contribute some good old big smoke


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 28, 2017)

Gangster anime...
Two words I never thought would be brought together.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2017)

And now, a word from our sponsor.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## closetcutie (Dec 3, 2017)

Not bizarre or anything, but adorable and furry related. Thought I'd share it with you guys ^-^


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Dec 8, 2017)

Lcs said:


>


WHY DID THAT VIDEO MAKE SO MUCH SENSE XD
Dude that guy is insane


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 9, 2017)

Discovered this last weekend.






Saturday morning slapstick cartoons are go.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 10, 2017)

TL;DR has an amusing analysis of this:


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> TL;DR has an amusing analysis of this:


The german Lifestyle.
I can totally confirm that.


----------



## Flowercat (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Nimilex said:


>



Spiders...
God help us.

I think I'll contribute some of Inter City's weird old ads.


----------



## 134 (Dec 10, 2017)

SO FLUFFY


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 10, 2017)

Wolves are the best fluffy creatures...

But cats are a close second.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 10, 2017)

PRAISE BE THE CUBE!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Dec 10, 2017)

.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 11, 2017)

Now with that voice still fresh in your head, try not to imagine Dr Borous as this narrator:


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 11, 2017)

A Hideo Kojima game.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 11, 2017)

Can't believe no one has posted this yet...
"Furry YouTube Rewind 2017"


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)

Just want to share this video with you, this fursuit always makes me smile so hard I nearly loose the ability to smile.


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)

Best zootopia review I've ever seen!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 15, 2017)

I have seen a video of a cat playing with an otter. A little bizarre, but more adorable than bizarre.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Blaab (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Blaab (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Rant (Dec 26, 2017)

I never get tired of this one.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Rant (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Dec 28, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


That's fucking horrible


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 28, 2017)

backpawscratcher said:


> That's fucking adhorrible


FIFY 

Video Tax:


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 1, 2018)

um.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 7, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


That’s probably the one perk I regret not getting.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 9, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


I don’t know what this is, but it frightens me.

It gets a like.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 9, 2018)

Impulse-8 said:


> I don’t know what this is, but it frightens me.
> 
> It gets a like.


Felinids are a stable strain of human mutant in Warhammer 40k, generally assumed to resemble cats of the anthro or gijinka variety. Since there's no official artwork of them however, it's entirely possible they could just be cats with human heads.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 9, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Felinids are a stable strain of human mutant in Warhammer 40k, generally assumed to resemble cats of the anthro or gijinka variety. Since there's no official artwork of them however, it's entirely possible they could just be cats with human heads.


Ohh. Thank you for the explanation. I genuinely had no idea what that was because I have no knowledge of the Warhammer games, but this clarifies things.


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 9, 2018)

Has someone mentioned _literally anything _by Ratboy Genius? Truly one of the weirdest and most surreal channels I've ever stumbled upon. Maybe it's just me, but I'm actually shuddering right now. _Hhhhgk.

www.youtube.com: ratboygenius_


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 10, 2018)

Impulse-8 said:


> Ohh. Thank you for the explanation. I genuinely had no idea what that was because I have no knowledge of the Warhammer games, but this clarifies things.


To be fair, they are one of many aspects of the setting's lore that don't have in-game representation, and obscure enough that even fans of the lore usually have to comb the archives in order to find them.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 11, 2018)

This genuinely helps.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


This is hilarious!! Omfg!!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


Where the fuck do you find these? Lol


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Where the fuck do you find these? Lol


The Great Horned Rat Day one I just learned about yesterday during my visit to the local Games Workshop. However, I've been familiar with the hilarity of Bruva Alfabusa's work through TTS (_If the Emperor Had a Text-To-Speech Device_) for some time.

As for others, I don't know how I manage to find them beyond some cheeky blackbox algorithm.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 18, 2018)

(Ft. Solid Snake)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 21, 2018)

Ah, proxies.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 22, 2018)

Check out them dance moves.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2018)

Magnavox said:


>


Lol


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

I mean, if you like Airships and the British Empire, this song is probably your thing:






Man... That's not a sentence I ever thought I'd say out-loud.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2018)

Gotta love his passion.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2018)

This is the future of gaming.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


>


Such a majestic creature.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 2, 2018)

@Ginza


----------



## Ginza (Feb 2, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> @Ginza



OH MY GOD!

it's sooo cute ahh!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 8, 2018)

Have some nightmare fuel, my dudes.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 8, 2018)

Impulse-8 said:


> Have some nightmare fuel, my dudes.


So a typical game of Spore then?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 11, 2018)

We should settle our differences with a KUNG FU FIGHTING VIDEO GAME.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


>


I don’t think he’s cut out to be an Uber driver is he...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I don’t think he’s cut out to be an Uber driver is he...


Nah, he handled the situation well all things considered; she was obviously baiting.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 14, 2018)

We've all had this happen to us at some point.


----------



## Karatine (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nah, he handled the situation well all things considered; she was obviously baiting.


Did I just witness a double bait? This is about to hit levels of masterbait. XP


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 17, 2018)

Not weird but SUPER COOL


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 19, 2018)

Talking about Bizzar things let me offer you this video of a guy molesting two potatos and his nutsack. It's suprisingly relaxing. Enjoy


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## defunct (Feb 20, 2018)

Impulse-8 said:


> These five are my latest discoveries:
> 2. By Kmlkmljkl


that's from a rather miraculous video called Late for Meeting




which was a sequel to Going to the Store




both oh which have nothing to do with, but remind me of Cool Guy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bring Wraithguard to me.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 22, 2018)

Another to add to the pile.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 24, 2018)

I can’t believe it took me 8 years to finally watch this abridged series.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Old Fashioned (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 26, 2018)

Eat your heart out, Orangina commercials!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Karatine (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 4, 2018)

This discovery is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 5, 2018)

Lcs said:


>


my my soul is broken and my mind has been corrupted


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 5, 2018)

The Schadenfreude is strong with this one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 7, 2018)

cool cat loses the battle to the demon inside him


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 16, 2018)

The clip that made Gary the Snail a gangsta.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## MsRavage (Mar 21, 2018)

old favorite of mine


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 21, 2018)

What more context do you need?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 23, 2018)

Ok.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## DanteLetsRock (Mar 23, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="Electric Eel Kills The Alligator - Must See The Alligator Dies - YouTube" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## DanteLetsRock (Mar 23, 2018)

DanteLetsRock said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="Electric Eel Kills The Alligator - Must See The Alligator Dies - YouTube" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Failure at embedding lol.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 23, 2018)

DanteLetsRock said:


> Failure at embedding lol.


Wrong script, as far as I can tell. You may want to review how BB code works on XenForo forums.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 25, 2018)

For the AoE2 players:


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## katalistik (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 4, 2018)

@Ginza


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)

the award or most wtf video goes to


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Apr 5, 2018)

Who braved enough to make/find a furry slide show for this?


----------



## Ginza (Apr 5, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> @Ginza



Oh my god! Awwww

And look at that little collar awww


----------



## Dongding (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 6, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> old favorite of mine


i can't play classic SMASH without hearing this.
Pro tip: if you check the Moose's descriptions, there's often a couple links to unlisted videos. ironically his hidden content is some of his best.



Impulse-8 said:


>


i am SOOOO turned on right now.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Apr 8, 2018)

Would ya just look at this?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 9, 2018)

So, I just started playing the first Stalker game.
I don’t know why I typed that, but I found a funny video here.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Apr 11, 2018)

Ik it's cringe but it fills me with joy to see these two meet


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Karatine (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 14, 2018)

I found this Uber fellow. Saw one video of him years ago, then this one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Karatine (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 21, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=824569181086792
			



@Ginza


----------



## Ginza (Apr 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=824569181086792
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oml he’s so cute ahhh!

Is she picking up a wild opossum though xD


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ginza said:


> oml he’s so cute ahhh!
> 
> Is she picking up a wild opossum though xD


It looks like it. XD Also pay attention to what she called it XD


----------



## Ginza (Apr 22, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> It looks like it. XD Also pay attention to what she called it XD



did she call it a fucking armadillo? I'm so dead xD


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ginza said:


> did she call it a fucking armadillo? I'm so dead xD


Yup! XD


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hopei said:


>


Ouchie ouch.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 8, 2018)

Lol!


----------



## Hopei (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

One of these days you're going to be a Greco-Roman god. They'll adopt you into their mythology on principal.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Karatine (May 16, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Izar (May 19, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 24, 2018)

Have you guys ever heard of this being a thing?  I’m hooked.


----------



## Izar (May 24, 2018)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Have you guys ever heard of this being a thing?  I’m hooked.




Woah, that looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Guifrog (May 24, 2018)

Just keep swimmin', just keep swimmin'


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 25, 2018)

Izar said:


> Woah, that looks like a lot of fun



It sure is fun to watch.  I know that much.

Also, dat ass.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 29, 2018)

The best anime


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 29, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


>


Who Killed Captain Alex!

Still, it has nothing on an Indian terminator with a skunk stripe:

To make it even more bootleg, here's a little bit of Russian voiceover.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 29, 2018)

A significant improvement to the original Battlefield V trailer.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Saga (May 31, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


>


The sound effects are pretty good though


----------



## Denji (May 31, 2018)

I have a playlist of 152 stupid videos, but I like this one.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

This guy got fuel in his veins. What he's saying with the engine is fuck yeah boi dis the shit yeeeee-haw!


----------



## Joni (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Rant (Jun 1, 2018)

This is pretty much my theam song.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 1, 2018)

Joni said:


>


Disturbing, but highly intriguing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 3, 2018)

Can relate.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## dustyfret (Jun 4, 2018)

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet... makes me laugh though


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Rochat (Jun 5, 2018)

Izar said:


>


I would have loved to have gone my entire life without seeing that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2018)

Lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 13, 2018)

What's this? OwO


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 15, 2018)

Lol, I'm sure, that's not 5000 watt but still very impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 19, 2018)

My cousin makes sure he shows me the weirdest shit.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 19, 2018)

Your a wizard Harry


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 21, 2018)

[Cackles in mad scientist]


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 28, 2018)

Gold.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 28, 2018)

Not bizarre, but amusing and delicious :3






Apparently the musician's Daniel Waples.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 29, 2018)

What IS this??????




It's fucking terrifying


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 29, 2018)

bot fly removals, disgusting but satysfying


----------



## Joni (Jun 29, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What IS this??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enough internet for today.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 29, 2018)

watch it all. Try to understand it


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 29, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What IS this??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, that was nightmare retardant. The maggot baby from _the Fly_ was more terrifying.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Yumus (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2018)

Too perfect


----------



## Hopei (Jul 8, 2018)

Sorry if it's not horizontal enough for ya, but this is my newest favourite vidio on the internet c:


----------



## Joni (Jul 8, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


OMG HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MAN_BURD (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Jul 14, 2018)

It's long and can have rather dry humour, but the most wtf part's at 17:40 (plus I also appreciate youtubers who aren't turning to YouTube red to create movies : p)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 20, 2018)

This gives me life.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2018)

_*GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT!!!*_


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Yetanotherfemboyfox (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 27, 2018)

THIS IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING.


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 27, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> watch it all. Try to understand it



Have you seen the other one??


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 28, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Have you seen the other one??



I have heard of this one by yt channel NightMind but i have never saw it


----------



## CEVRAM (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## CEVRAM (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Old Fashioned (Aug 15, 2018)

Oh, what premium things the internet holds. Headphone warning, just so you know.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 16, 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Xitheon (Sep 22, 2018)

*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 23, 2018)

Fight of the Century.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 24, 2018)

CEVRAM said:


>



Oh god... I really don't want to watch it. I don't want to be an accomplice to humiliation


----------



## Feeka (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 26, 2018)

I can’t believe this exists.

And that I listened to the whole thing.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 27, 2018)

I can’t believe this exists (Part 2).


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 5, 2018)

Ye.


----------



## Joni (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

A super obscure video from two months back but interesting in retrospect of Kero's newfound reputation. Kero's and Buffy's comments are especially saddening, considering how soon after everything happened:

Kero: _Thank you so much for making this video. I.. LITTERALLY didn't know what to say when that was happening. Though alot of people couldn't see it because of my fursuit head... I did cry... I've never felt this much support before. And I appreciate each and every one of you. Thank you so much.
_
Buffy: _Kero The Wolf It's the least I could do! I am so glad we helped you out that much. You truly deserve the support and everything like that! You're such a great person and deserve nothing but the best! See you at Denfur!!!_


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 12, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> A super obscure video from two months back but interesting in retrospect of Kero's newfound reputation. Kero's and Buffy's comments are especially saddening, considering how soon after everything happened


Who’s this Kero fella? Never heard of him.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

Impulse-8 said:


> Who’s this Kero fella? Never heard of him.



One of the most well known furry youtubers (with over 100k subscribers) who has lately been caught up in serious controversy. I let you look all that up for yourself though since discussing it here is highly off-topic


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 14, 2018)

Tactical Suss Inbound.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Oct 15, 2018)

Impulse-8 said:


> Who’s this Kero fella? Never heard of him.



I never heard of him too, so I've searched him up. I can't believe that he fucked roadkill fox carcass. I like to make fun of degenerate sicks, but I can't find words for this in any language I can speak.


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Oct 15, 2018)

haven't heard this before, Ronald McDonald in Japan. Dude Wut Teh Fukkk


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## WearyVoyage (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Mossy (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Irhileth (Oct 23, 2018)

I've discovered this last weekend and it took several hours of my life to learn the steps


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Polaris (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## SapphAsh (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 30, 2018)

This guy is creating a "Rapture" with hamsters.
Basically he is creating an underwater city for hamsters


----------



## Polaris (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 31, 2018)

As much as this looks like a giant inflatable hamster ball, this is something I have really wanted to do:


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 1, 2018)

I know this is a channel and not a video, but all of the videos are the same and it's somewhat disturbing.

www.youtube.com: Benjamin Bennett


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## BlueHeadedNibba (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 11, 2018)

Here’s your daily dose of dumb.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 12, 2018)

Try to see this without going insane.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Polaris (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 17, 2018)

It’s not what it looks like.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 21, 2018)

An oldie but goldie.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 22, 2018)

In celebration of the latest holiday.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 27, 2018)

Geez, can’t believe I’m still finding videos to show on here.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 1, 2018)

Don’t know about the TCG, but it’s still kinda funny.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 2, 2018)

An amusing DS3 build.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Renneon (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Clippit (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 11, 2018)

Beware of the spooks.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Renneon (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Arko90 (Dec 19, 2018)

If I have 13 seconds left to live
Please everybody, show me this


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Water Draco (Dec 23, 2018)

This is music? This is torture?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 30, 2018)

Boo.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Years.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 6, 2019)

This is beautiful.




The greatest Snake Eater rendition of All Time.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 14, 2019)

10 minutes of the best Half-Life co-op you’ve ever seen.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 18, 2019)

I hope this one wasn’t already shown on here.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 19, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


>


Doot.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 19, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> Doot.


is that vinny? XD


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 21, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> is that vinny? XD


Yes, sirrr.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 21, 2019)

Here’s a neat thing.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 21, 2019)

Not as neat as it is jolly.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 21, 2019)

roflmao


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 22, 2019)

Can't ever forget Steven! <3





There are a few out there as well for further viewing


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 22, 2019)

You probably seen this 100 times, but just in case:


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 24, 2019)

_Oliver_ said:


>


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2019)

This is too perfect.




One comment mentioned that DMX was released from jail for tax evasion on the same day this game was released.

“Our boy X is out for revenge.”


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Karatine (Jan 31, 2019)

umm




ok


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 31, 2019)

Karatine said:


> umm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pancakes.
Ok.
Ok.
Ok.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 31, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> Pancakes.
> Ok.
> Ok.
> Ok.


I have... literally no answers for you


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 31, 2019)

Karatine said:


> I have... literally no answers for you


Perfect.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

murica...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Nymous (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 6, 2019)

One of them “forum weapons”, I think.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 6, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


>


I know this has been used often, but...
HEYYY-


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Be amused.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


>


Whoa </Keanu>


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Whoa </Keanu>


 hah keanu. UwU


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2019)

The best Aladdin trailer of All Time.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 6, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


>


I love this iteration on the meme, too.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> I love this iteration on the meme, too.


lmaoooo


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Dubbie (Mar 8, 2019)

If you want to see the most animated and detailed update video, here ya go


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 11, 2019)

10 minutes of pure insanity.




All the sweat, none of the context.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 13, 2019)

The best of GTA SA mods.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 14, 2019)

Never realized how much drinking was in that movie.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Lucierda Solari (Mar 15, 2019)

F I F T Y   M I N U T E S   O F   A E S T H E T I C . . .


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Polaris (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


>


“Kick names, take ass”
I can’t believe I forgot about that line.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> “Kick names, take ass”
> I can’t believe I forgot about that line.


"We are in a flying donut, billions of miles from earth, with no back up."
"I'm BaCkUp,"
"NO, go away, adults are talking."
lmaooo


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 30, 2019)

and basically everything Chriddof ever made


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 30, 2019)

I don’t even know this anime.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Apr 5, 2019)

why is this more than a hour long, who made this why does this exist what purpose does it serve!

Xd


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 5, 2019)

It's from a joke Youtube channel that makes fun of the Garfield strips, that video in particular is pretty famous for being made in one shot. 
I really love it, it is so stupid yet intriguing


----------



## satyrsigyn (Apr 5, 2019)

Does it still count as shameful. Plug if you realize you should never post a video when you been up for 3-days?  Cause I got that right here.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 6, 2019)

satyrsigyn said:


> Does it still count as shameful. Plug if you realize you should never post a video when you been up for 3-days?  Cause I got that right here.


Wot.
What is this? The new shoe fashion?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## satyrsigyn (Apr 6, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> Wot.
> What is this? The new shoe fashion?


Sort of, it's my digigrade stilts. 
I am working on matching set for a full quad suit. But these guys(the stilts) are for sale.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 6, 2019)

satyrsigyn said:


> Sort of, it's my digigrade stilts.
> I am working on matching set for a full quad suit. But these guys(the stilts) are for sale.


Oh, that’s pretty neat.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## satyrsigyn (Apr 6, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> Oh, that’s pretty neat.


Thanks! Cnc'd them


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 9, 2019)

I don’t know.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 12, 2019)

When Tom Cruise loses his shit it is one of the scariest yet amusing things I have ever seen.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 13, 2019)

4-Player Ocarina of Time?
Oh, boy.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 14, 2019)

Just-


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey.


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 15, 2019)

Have a nice sleep.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 17, 2019)

Oh dear God in heaven why


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 17, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> Oh dear God in heaven why


Reminds me of this


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 18, 2019)

Perverse discretion might be advised.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)

Coffee commericals back then used to be a tad more hardcore what we have nowdays!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 23, 2019)

This is a special one I just can’t ever forget, a good 3 years after I first watched it.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 24, 2019)

One of the stranger things I saw this week. Worth it just for the song over half-way in the video.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 24, 2019)

If you’ve kept up with J.K. Rowling lately, this will be a combination of weird, dumb and relatable for you.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 26, 2019)

Super Ghetto Bros.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 26, 2019)

Might want to put on your training wheels for this one, kids... this goes from 0 to 100 real quick.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 27, 2019)

Watch your ears. Seriously.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 30, 2019)

Here’s a little something, here’s a-




QUACK


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 2, 2019)

Oh.




Oh, no.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 2, 2019)

Memes, ahoy.


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 8, 2019)

That was a great experience.


----------



## _Oliver_ (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (May 10, 2019)

-w-


----------



## _Oliver_ (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## InsaNicky (May 11, 2019)

one of my favs, idk if my whole playlist will show up there xd


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 15, 2019)

Um








Yeah


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Narri (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Narri (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 22, 2019)

Mmm


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (May 31, 2019)

Spoiler: Lyrics



In the Kingdom of the Dwarves is a noise and roar,
Army dressed in uniforms is going to the war,
At the head of regiment, Tommy Thumb the general,
Iron thimble on his head, and a pin of steel in hand,
Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


After him, the loyal knights, riding fleas, their steady mounts,
Whooping, whistling, battle cheers as they wave around their spears,
Drummer bangs upon a nut, to inspire for the fight,
And he sings a song of war to the knights’ inspired roar,
Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


With the dark, a paper plane, flies above them like a crane,
And the lights upon its nose show each pigmy where he goes,
In the Kingdom of the Dwarves, clock is saying it is late
Army takes off uniforms, and they’re going all to bed.
Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 4, 2019)

I've been watching lots of time lapse videos of different kinds of plants growing. If we lived in a sped up world, it would be downright creepy watching them creep over and strangle things in their path. I don't think we'd win a battle with them at that speed.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Jun 7, 2019)

Did I post this already?


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Joni said:


> Did I post this already?


I don’t think so. I remember Justin.tv from a long time ago


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 8, 2019)

Eww.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 11, 2019)

Pogo said:


>


I swear, I remember this from something a long time ago. Cartoon Network?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 11, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> I swear, I remember this from something a long time ago. Cartoon Network?


Yup cartoon network. Thats it.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 11, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Yup cartoon network. Thats it.


Nice.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 11, 2019)

Such beautiful lyrics


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Skittles (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 15, 2019)

How it feels for me to chew 5 Gum:


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 20, 2019)

Gushousekai195 said:


> How it feels for me to chew 5 Gum:


Whew


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 20, 2019)

Here’s some stuff


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 2, 2019)

Warning, loud kid noises.


----------



## xremeidiot (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 6, 2019)

Beware of trap (?)


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 7, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>


lol


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 8, 2019)

Can’t believe I missed this on the last Direct


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 11, 2019)

Warning: This video may or may not have the N-Word Pass.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 12, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> Oh, dear. Piemations.


HAHAHAH   LOL  LOOK AT THIS


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 12, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>





SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 12, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Gets me every time.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 14, 2019)

Ehh


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2019)

Well alright then.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 15, 2019)

ok


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 15, 2019)

Also,


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Well alright then.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 18, 2019)

now this is funny


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 19, 2019)

sooo adorable


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 19, 2019)

One of the best and deepest animation I saw:


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 19, 2019)

Shh
No one is supposed to know


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 19, 2019)

THIS !!!!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 19, 2019)

HE HE


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 20, 2019)

lol odin


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 21, 2019)

I didn’t know where this was going until 15 seconds in


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 21, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> I didn’t know where this was going until 15 seconds in


get a look at this


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 21, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


>


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 23, 2019)

Public Service Announcement


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 23, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> Public Service Announcement


OWO


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


>


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


>


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


>


Wait what, music you say?


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Wait what, music you say?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


>


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 23, 2019)

Snap, Crackle, Pop


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 23, 2019)

MMMMMM  POPCORN


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 23, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> MMMMMM  POPCORN


Mmmmmm
Krystle


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 23, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> Mmmmmm
> Krystle


get look at this


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 24, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


>


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 24, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


>


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 26, 2019)

Super Educational Video


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 26, 2019)

mmmmmmm  chicken


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 27, 2019)

One of them random Disney recommendations


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 27, 2019)

Impulse-8 said:


> One of them random Disney recommendations


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Change my mind.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 29, 2019)

get look at this ??


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 29, 2019)

More of a Raichu fan, but this’ll do


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh, boy


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 29, 2019)

My favorite Courage episode


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 29, 2019)

(owo)


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 29, 2019)

I haven’t played Fallout 76, but I enjoy watching videos about it. Like this


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 1, 2019)

Doot


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 5, 2019)

Pogo said:


>


I can’t help it.

GRAND
DAD

Fleenstones?!?


----------



## Drawmander (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 6, 2019)

I just made this video


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 7, 2019)

speen=spin




whoa


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 7, 2019)

I


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 9, 2019)

It’s that time again


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2019)

Totally going to try this.


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 12, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Totally going to try this.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 14, 2019)

24 minutes of Charborg.




24 minutes of robberies, pringles and gucci sandals.


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 21, 2019)

A bit of liquid and traditional drum and bass from the latest Ion Maiden/Fury game.




Best part is around 2:50 and beyond.
If only it lasted longer and didn’t end so abruptly.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 23, 2019)

The funniest/crudest thing I’ve seen this week.




Almost like Postal 2 was “made” for online co-op.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 25, 2019)

creepy old ad


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't know why it exists. I don't even play dark souls.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Nimah (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 26, 2019)

who is in new Zealand let me if you are ??


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 27, 2019)

Uhh...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 30, 2019)

The time? What is it?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 1, 2019)

my new youtube channel


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 12, 2019)

I am back


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 14, 2019)

wow


----------



## Dubbie (Sep 14, 2019)

Heres a fun short, about an animator's inner thoughts


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 18, 2019)

creepy


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 19, 2019)

my youtube channel www.youtube.com: tjtv


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 29, 2019)

a video I made on bitchute 
www.bitchute.com: op_dragon


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 11, 2019)

Just a neat thing.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you, Spartacus.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hyah.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 18, 2019)

Beware of ear rape and sexual smexual content




Put on your mask


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 18, 2019)

Johnson


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 21, 2019)

_Oliver_ said:


>


It’s in the game.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 16, 2019)

Oy.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 28, 2019)

Rondo of Bruh


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 18, 2019)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Dec 18, 2019)

Deus Ex is a high quality meme like for meme nobles the general public just doesn't understand, Joke 

I say we should we need to force Deus Ex to be the first big meme for 2020 invest now


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Dec 31, 2019)

SNL finally release the laser cat series.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ace The Tick


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 5, 2020)

youtube showing me weird stuff again.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 20, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


>


here Is one I like


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 22, 2020)

A boot


----------



## Spartan-666 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 23, 2020)

oh...my..gosh..


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 24, 2020)

As much I enjoy the strange this goes almost borderline over in what I can handle


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 24, 2020)

Bruh


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 25, 2020)

wow


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 28, 2020)

like a boss


----------



## Rant (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 30, 2020)

Directed by Hideous Kojimbo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 30, 2020)

thank you


----------



## Sairn (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 1, 2020)

XD


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 1, 2020)

i made memes


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 9, 2020)

this channel made a video of me it`s so funny


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 12, 2020)

I make zap zap stuff


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 14, 2020)

this is odd but true


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2020)

No one will ever be as cool as this cat.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 26, 2020)

Warning: Loud MK Shitpost ahead


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 26, 2020)

No thanks, Samuel


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 6, 2020)

With special guest Severus Snape


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 22, 2020)

I saw a video of someone dying but I'd rather not share that


----------



## Breyo (Mar 22, 2020)

Scout's Amazing Adventures - YouTube

Silly SFMs like this always crack me up for whatever reason. This whole series is just... art XD


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jokes aside, stay healthy out there.


----------



## Giana36 (Apr 4, 2020)

80s remix


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 18, 2020)

A normal commercial


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Narri (Apr 29, 2020)

My recommended is getting quite odd


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


>


Yay! Nexpo is my favorite bedtime show!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2020)

this game is bizarre


----------



## Pogo (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (May 6, 2020)

We live in the future 



Spoiler: Heres why


----------



## Feralteddy (May 6, 2020)

Narri said:


> My recommended is getting quite odd



^ This is a CLASSIC lol, it never fails to make me laugh.

Sadly the guy who did this animation has since deleted his YouTube channel, but this video still exists and that's all that matters.


----------



## _Oliver_ (May 17, 2020)

not sure if you seen opposite trailers but they are great
make horror movies happy and happy movies scary


----------



## Pogo (May 31, 2020)

@Borophagus Monoclinous


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2020)

Pogo said:


> @Borophagus Monoclinous



What are they feeding their animals!?


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> What are they feeding their animals!?


Tater tots.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Tater tots.



That dog ... needs to take it easy on the tater tots.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 31, 2020)

Anything by Svankmajer




It's really worth a watch


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Anything by Svankmajer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psst.... PSST.... @Punkedsolar
It's like Fantastic Planet but with roaches!
English dubbing:




And for the TRUE connoisseurs of the arts the SUBBED version with the ORIGINAL Japanese dialogue:


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## katalistik (Jun 18, 2020)

Impulse-8 said:


>


Imagine giving the fanbase what it wants, lol :v


----------



## redhusky (Jun 18, 2020)

THAT episode of Gumball!


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Magnuswolf (Jun 29, 2020)

Short and sweet..


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 3, 2020)

A little something for the weekend


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 9, 2020)

Strike


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 9, 2020)

here you go can in a can


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 8, 2020)

Huh.
Almost forgot about this place.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 8, 2020)

My jam


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 8, 2020)

dis guy


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 18, 2020)

Keyword: Bizarre.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 24, 2020)

Bizarre you say?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 28, 2020)

I found this


----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Pomorek (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 10, 2020)

Pomorek said:


>


This is sufficiently bizarre and amusing, good stuff


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 11, 2020)

tasty snacc.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 12, 2020)

Also, this too


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 13, 2020)

dogs run run run
					

Watch "dogs run run run" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Bizarre you say?



*DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA *DIO! *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 18, 2020)

I hate being late for (some) memes.


----------



## PonyArtist94 (Dec 20, 2020)

Remember ladies, gents, etc.

Don't do live action acting this bad.

(For full context you'd have to watch the entire video but if you want the acting itself and nothing else.... just watch from 1:13:38 to 1:29:11


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't even know


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 24, 2020)

A classic


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Pomorek (Dec 28, 2020)

It doesn't happen often that a person making a review can't continue because laughing too hard...


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 28, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> It doesn't happen often that a person making a review can't continue because laughing too hard...


watching this made me laugh so hard my eyes watered


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 17, 2021)

Loud voice ahead


----------



## Pogo (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 18, 2021)

Apple was so innovative back then.


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm posting this everywhere because it's fucking awesome.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm posting this everywhere because it's fucking awesome.


but people have been pretending to be animals since the stone age.

if anything Dur (pronounced 'tour') was the original.

they were a goat weather god that people believed in.

they've found pictures of them on rocks that date back to thousands of years before human civilisation.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ma'am, please.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 3, 2021)

It’s the game that keeps on giving


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 6, 2021)

Oye


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 9, 2021)

Those speedrunners are at it again


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


why does this say disgust?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 11, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


What is this
This is like, the anti-pog
an inverted pog, going left instead of right
A...gop?

I dunno, wut


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm not a fan but I watched it oops


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2021)

The best RE5 thing I've watched in a while

Thanks


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 16, 2021)

Where muh true fans at


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yay taxes


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## timetodie (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 20, 2021)

timetodie said:


>


Piece of wood


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 25, 2021)

I am both proud and ashamed that I like this


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 26, 2021)

Man + Monke, fight together, not each other


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 27, 2021)

Love it, didn't know Owen Wilson was a god


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 1, 2021)

Teamwork is the most important thing


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 1, 2021)

giga


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 7, 2021)

Mmm.
A man ahead of his time.


----------



## timetodie (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Speratic (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 9, 2021)

just savage


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 16, 2021)

Incredible.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 21, 2021)

Peak Morshuposting


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Mangotun (Mar 30, 2021)

There is a video i watched called my life and it was just a empty screen


----------



## HarlandWolf (Apr 2, 2021)

And with the top of this button, I bring this thread back to life!!!!!!

    It's been a while, anybody have anything interesting new to add to check out? I think everybody's always looking for a good laugh or interesting video.


----------



## Mineph (Apr 2, 2021)

here are some favorites of mine from my personal strange/amusing video collection 

'A polite lizard visits the lab and then leaves after I request him to'





'Jerma aggressively hands you a toad'





'I GOT AN ONION RING!'





'Akko Picks The Wrong Door Again'





'waffle.'


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 2, 2021)

duck.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 9, 2021)

Loud end Warning


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 10, 2021)

Well, you tell me. I had no clue what I was watching, but it was oddly amusing.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 10, 2021)

Scratch that. Here's something to make everyone's day.


----------



## Speratic (Apr 10, 2021)

Please enjoy~


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 10, 2021)

Speratic said:


> Please enjoy~


This has made my day.

Now I know what the Count really says.


----------



## Speratic (Apr 11, 2021)

As I pull this one out of the depths of my youtube favorites


----------



## Speratic (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm done, I swear... but this one's a whole series on youtube if you're interested


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

Have a great day.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Impulse-8 said:


> Where muh true fans at


i'm a true fan


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

Pogo said:


>


i think they might be ignorant of the origins of those early cartoons


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 15, 2021)

Wut
Wut is this




I don't even watch this show, wut


----------



## puffypawbs (Apr 16, 2021)

let's see if this link works...


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

MapleFlower said:


> Yes


sound balancing failure = funny?


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 19, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> sound balancing failure = funny?


Uhh- Yes :")


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 23, 2021)

metal gear bugs bunny




Recessive M e m e s


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

Impulse-8 said:


>


boss g comes into your room with hastily made morning breakfast in bed.

"rise and shine MR freeman darling."


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 4, 2021)

wat


----------



## Pogo (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (May 13, 2021)




----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 14, 2021)

MR BIFFO............


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

Scylla now has her own Youtube video.


----------



## MechaMegs (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Scylla now has her own Youtube video.


idk if i missed something but isnt this like fetish content?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

MechaMegs said:


> idk if i missed something but isnt this like fetish content?



No?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Scylla now has her own Youtube video.


"Fuck that one guy in particular"
Didn't even destroy the rest of the building. XD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> "Fuck that one guy in particular"
> Didn't even destroy the rest of the building. XD



Yeah, the thing is my friend was going to animate even more but you have to understand a single animator doing all this is rather daunting so I don't blame him for shortening it. Working with objects in animation takes months and you sort of need a team of animators. Oh, and that is his character so it's yeah that's the in joke.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 5, 2021)

Woa


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Zehlua (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 16, 2021)

Ahhhh, sometimes what you have saved in your favorites is almost-forgotten gold...





 





... and finally...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Foxridley (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## MemphisHyena (Jul 3, 2021)

I have a whole playlist full of things like this that I'll sporadically cast to the tv during family gatherings  :3


----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 6, 2021)

"Is it safe?"


----------



## Foxxyboi (Jul 8, 2021)

Does this count?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Aug 1, 2021)

As a Regular Show fan who has watched a few seasons of MLP, this ship is tolerable.
I don't know why exactly, but they do be kinda cute though.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

Pogo said:


>


Disappointed he didn't just lick the spot from his face. UnU


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 16, 2021)

I dunno but dis cute


----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Aug 16, 2021)

Pogo said:


>


Soon as I saw the Purugly
OH LAWD HE COMIN


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 14, 2021)

I thought this was really neat, wanted to share it here


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 16, 2021)

Pogo said:


>


I watched this video and became orang
like


----------



## Sven Solitude (Sep 18, 2021)

Ebichu!




Almost put this in the wrong thread, this would be something, haha.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 24, 2021)

They sleep talk :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 25, 2021)

Not bizarre per say, but Disrupt TV is pretty good.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 1, 2021)

_



_


----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh here is one more slightly odd video I liked when I was little.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 5, 2021)

....it was hard to decide WHICH video from this channel I stumbled on recently was suited for this.  Seriously, the entire channel this comes from is basically the Japanese animation equivalent of shitposting, and it's hilarious in its absurdity.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Foxridley (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 23, 2021)

No I don't know what I'm watching/hearing either.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 25, 2021)

wait wuh-


----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 3, 2022)

im late but




here ya go anyways
mind your ears n stuff


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 16, 2022)

A good short horror


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 1, 2022)

oh damn


----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Pomorek (Feb 17, 2022)

My country, so beautiful...


----------



## May_Month (Feb 19, 2022)

Can't stop thinking about this video


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## NuclearConflict (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 11, 2022)

Pogo said:


>


definitely me when I’m
alien


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 26, 2022)

_



_


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 22, 2022)

I dunno


----------



## Impulse-8 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 11, 2022)

does this count?


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 22, 2022)

Kroga-


----------



## Impulse-8 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Average_Lurker (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Bababooey (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Foxridley (Jul 29, 2022)

I wanted to see if this existed. It does.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Feeble_Gray (Oct 18, 2022)

Check out this fossil I found


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Dragon64 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Impulse-8 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 9, 2022)




----------

